# три года тому назад / три года назад



## Konstantinos

Три года тому назад я закончила университет в Питсбурге, штат Пенсильвания.

Три года назад я закончила университет в Питсбурге, штат Пенсильвания.

What is the difference of these two sentences? What exactly means тому, and it is really needed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Тому_ можно опустить без ущерба для смысла. Можно сказать, что оно придаёт некоторую дополнительную повествовательность высказыванию: если мы просто сообщаем о факте, мы, скорее всего, скажем: _Три года назад я закончила университет; _если же мы собираемся рассказать о некоторых событиях, начало которых связано с окончанием университета, мы, скорее всего, скажем: _Три года *тому* назад я закончила университет_.


----------



## Vovan

Konstantinos said:


> What exactly means тому, and it is really needed?


It doesn't mean anything today ("тому назад" is an idiom), but in former times, people _meant _what they said: 
​_Недели три тому(,) пришел я поздно Домой. _(А. С. Пушкин, "Моцарт и Сальери"; 1830 г.)​_Слышал я, назад тому дней пять, что вздумали и вы деревню покупать. _(Василий Капнист, комедия "Ябеда"; конец 18-го века.)​​The implied idea there is "*сколько времени* *[*(если смотреть) *назад]* тому (,что...)?" (=how old is the fact that... ?).


----------



## Ruukr

Konstantinos said:


> What exactly means тому, and it is really needed?


Тому - lasting (something like duration, but more durable  ) .
(can be skipped).

Let say: 
 Три года назад - you just skip back at that moment. 
Три года тому назад - you sliding back to that moment.


----------



## Şafak

Ruukr said:


> Тому - lasting (something like duration, but more durable  ) .
> (can be skipped).
> 
> Let say:
> Три года назад - you just skip back at that moment.
> Три года тому назад - you sliding back to that moment.


I don't quite understand what you mean. There's no real difference between the two, with the latter being more literary in style.


----------



## Ruukr

Şafak said:


> I don't quite understand what you mean. There's no real difference between the two, with the latter being more literary in style.


Read twice.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Şafak said:


> I don't quite understand what you mean.


Я тоже не понимаю.
Да и вообще мне, как носителю языка, совершенно непонятно, почему в этом выражении есть _тому._ Чему, собственно, тому? Причём вариант с _тому,_ очевидно, первичен, но со временем _тому _стало опускаться.


Ruukr said:


> Read twice.


Да хоть трижды.


----------



## Ruukr

GCRaistlin said:


> Я тоже не понимаю.


Не удивительно. ) 
Устаревшее, но ещё работает.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Да и вообще мне, как носителю языка, совершенно непонятно, почему в этом выражении есть _тому._ Чему, собственно, тому?


Возможно, изначальным значением было "за три года до этого", которое далее сузилось до "за три года до текущего момента".


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Awwal12*, и как _до этого/до текущего момента _превратилось в _тому?_


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> *Awwal12*, и как _до этого/до текущего момента _превратилось в _тому?_


Что вам непонятно?
"(Какое-л. время) тому назад" = "(за какое-л. время) до того момента" >> "(за какое-л. время) до текущего момента" (ср. англ. "at the moment" = "в тот момент"; "в данный момент").
Выражение, по всей видимости, должно было сформироваться до того, как дистальные дейктические местоимения ("то", "тот" и пр.) стали в русском маркированными (в современном русском немаркированными являются местоимения проксимальные: "это", "этот").


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Awwal12*
Сомнительная цепочка. По-прежнему непонятно, чему _-_ тому. Тому моменту, который как раз и случился указанное количество времени назад? Бессмыслица какая-то. Или речь о текущем моменте? Но мы никогда не говорим о текущем как о _том,_ только как об _этом _(ср. английские _that_ и _this)._


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> По-прежнему непонятно, чему _-_ тому. Тому моменту, который как раз и случился указанное количество времени назад?


Любому другому моменту (THE moment) при разговоре о цепочке событий, который в итоге закономерно сузился до текущего момента как наиболее частотной точки отсчета.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Но мы никогда не говорим о текущем как о _том,_ только как об _этом_


Потому что в русском маркированными являются дистальные дейктические слова. В английском (а также многих других языках) наоборот, и в русском изначально было то же. Обратите внимание, что сам английский артикль the близкородствен местоименному определителю that (а не this) и может с незначительными погрешностями смысла быть заменен перед существительными на that (но не на проксимальное this, которое маркировано).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Любому другому моменту (THE moment) при разговоре о цепочке событий, который в итоге закономерно сузился до текущего момента как наиболее частотной точки отсчета.


"The moment" - это не "любой другой" момент, а момент, о котором в настоящее время речь.
И откуда вообще взялась "цепочка событий"? В обсуждаемом контексте есть текущий момент _(этот, _никогда не _тот)_ и момент в прошлом _(_может называться как _тот, _так и _этот)._ И всё.


Awwal12 said:


> сам английский артикль the близкородствен местоименному определителю that (а не this) и может с незначительными погрешностями смысла быть заменен перед существительными на that


Я читал, что _the_ произошло как раз от _this. _Погрешности смысла при замене будут вовсе не незначительными - он фактически поменяется на обратный.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Я читал, что _the_ произошло как раз от _this._


Нет. The и that - рефексы разных форм староанглийского местоимения sē (мужского и среднего рода соответственно). This - от местоимения þēs.


GCRaistlin said:


> Погрешности смысла при замене будут вовсе не незначительными - он фактически поменяется на обратный.


На какой обратный?  Вы можете в большинстве случаев поменять the dog на that dog, но если вы попробуете подставить this dog, вас тут же спросят "what dog?", потому что "this" - это "вот эта вот рядом", а вовсе не "только что упомянутая" (рус. "эта" в недейктическом значении). Наоборот, в русском вы никогда не спросите "что то было?" и не скажете "я люблю то" (о только что сказанном или произошедшем), потому что "то" - это всегда что-то удалённое или иным образом противопоставленное "этому", и недейктически оно употреблено быть не может. Но это пока речь идёт о современном русском.


GCRaistlin said:


> И откуда вообще взялась "цепочка событий"?


Так точка отсчета ("the moment", т.е., собственно, "то") в общем случае может быть любая - как текущий момент, так и иной (более поздний) момент в прошлом, о котором идёт речь.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> The и that - рефексы разных форм староанглийского местоимения sē (мужского и среднего рода соответственно). This - от местоимения þēs.


Википедия с вами не согласна:


> В древнеанглийском языке существовали указательные местоимения мужского рода _se_ (_тот_), женского рода _seo_ (_та_) и среднего рода _thæt_ (_то_)... В XII веке отдельные формы местоимений мужского и женского рода отмерли, а из формы среднего рода образовались единый определённый артикль the и четыре формы указательных местоимений: _this_ — этот, _that_ — тот, _these_ — эти и _those_ — те.


История английского языка — Википедия



Awwal12 said:


> Вы можете в большинстве случаев поменять the dog на that dog


Хорошо, согласен. Но, как вы сами подметили, в русском подобная замена невозможна и была ли когда-либо возможна - неизвестно (мне).


Awwal12 said:


> Так точка отсчета ("the moment", т.е., собственно, "то") в общем случае может быть любая - как текущий момент, так и иной (более поздний) момент в прошлом, о котором идёт речь.


Когда мы говорим: _три года (тому) назад, _мы подразумеваем, что отсчитывать три года нужно от текущего момента. Таким образом, точка отсчёта - текущий момент, а вовсе не любой.

Есть родственная конструкция - _тому прошло (минуло) столько-то времени:
Тому минуло 20 лет = Это случилось 20 лет тому назад_
Здесь очевидно, что под _тому_ подразумевается событие в прошлом. Но в нашей конструкции, вероятно, под _тому_ оно не подразумевается, так как событие указывается явно или заменяется другим местоимением - _это._


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Википедия с вами не согласна:
> В древнеанглийском языке существовали указательные местоимения мужского рода _se_ (_тот_), женского рода _seo_ (_та_) и среднего рода _thæt_ (_то_)...


Википедия - это забор. Ну ладно ещё они долготы не передали, но символ "þ" уж могли бы найти. По факту уже в позднем древнеанглийском sē имело диалектную форму þē, а sēo - þēo соответственно. Дальше, естественно, написан бред, потому что the напрямую восходит к ещё древнеанглийской форме мужского рода þē (что очевидно даже чисто графически), а вывести его непосредственно из þæt ну никак невозможно, и потому, что this возводится к форме местоимения þēs (конкретно - опять же форме среднего рода þis). Во множественном числе произошло смешение и расщепление парадигм, так что those по факту тоже восходит к þēs, но это в данном случае не важно - существенно только то, что that и the восходят к разным родовым формам одного и того же древнеанглийского местоимения, а this с ними связано более отдалённо (древнеанглийское þēs считается составным местоимением, образованным от той же прагерманской основы þa-, от которой получилась и древнеанглийская форма среднего рода þæt).


GCRaistlin said:


> Но, как вы сами подметили, в русском подобная замена невозможна и была ли когда-либо возможна - неизвестно (мне).


Судя по материалу других славянских и русскому диалектному материалу - скорее всего (в частности, именно тъ дало начало севернорусским склоняемым маркерам определенности, да и вообще русское "это" и белорусское "гэта" морфологически явно вторичны и уже потому никак не могли быть изначально немаркированными).


GCRaistlin said:


> Когда мы говорим: _три года (тому) назад, _мы подразумеваем, что отсчитывать три года нужно от текущего момента. Таким образом, точка отсчёта - текущий момент, а вовсе не любой.


В современном русском - разумеется. Но "тому", собственно, подразумевает, что изначально момент отсчёта мог быть и не настоящим.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Но "тому", собственно, подразумевает, что изначально момент отсчёта мог быть и не настоящим.


Это если ваши предположения верны. Постройте, пожалуйста, какую-нибудь конструкцию, где момент отсчёта - не настоящее. Просто чтобы понимать, о чём вы.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Это если ваши предположения верны. Постройте, пожалуйста, какую-нибудь конструкцию, где момент отсчёта - не настоящее. Просто чтобы понимать, о чём вы.


"Вчера Ваня  заработал тысячу рублей, а _за три дня до этого_ заработал две тысячи."


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я имел в виду конструкцию с _тому_ (с дательным падежом). Или покажите, как родительный переходит в дательный, - ведь для вашего предположения это ключевой момент.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Я имел в виду конструкцию с _тому_ (с дательным падежом). Или покажите, как родительный переходит в дательный, - ведь для вашего предположения это ключевой момент.


Гипотетические конструкции не вижу особого смысла приводить. Про падеж не понял затруднения: "назад" же отвечает, по сути, на вопрос "куда" (на задъ) и, естественно, должно бы исходно требовать датива; "сколько-л. времени чему-л. на зад" - это "добавив сколько-л. времени в сторону прошлого (собственно, "на зад") относительно чего-л."; межъязыковая универсалия "зад - прошлое, перед - будущее", думаю, пояснений не требует. Ср. англ. "two years back", букв. "два года (двигаясь во времени) спиной".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Про падеж не понял затруднения


Затруднение в том, что в нашей конструкции падеж - дательный _(тому)_, а в ваших построениях вы используете родительный _(от [э]того_ _[момента] назад)_. Допустим, рождение _этот_ от _тот _возможно (мне не хватает знаний, чтобы подтвердить или опровергнуть это), но каков механизм изменения ещё и падежа? Получается, в современном языке присутствует просто суперархаичная конструкция: _тот_ в д. п. вместо _этот_ в р. п. с предлогом. Это если ваши предположения верны: примеров, демонстрирующих такие изменения в других случаях, вы не приводите.


----------



## nizzebro

Я, на наивном уровне, понимаю 'тому' просто как 'возраст' события, по аналогии с 'Васе 10 лет'  - исполнилось, стукнуло, 'стало', в любом случае некая 'предикативность достижения' (затрудняюсь с термином) и безличность субъекта. Поскольку и  'Вася', и наше 'то' поданы в роли не непосредственных деятелей-агенсов, но косвенных объектов-адресатов, то и датив.

Кстати, 'ago' (из 'a gone') имеет некоторую смысловую общность с этим нашим 'тому' (как я понимаю, 'back' - это просторечие).


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Затруднение в том, что в нашей конструкции падеж - дательный _(тому)_, а в ваших построениях вы используете родительный _(от [э]того_ _[момента] назад)_.


Естественно, т.к. в современном русском "назад" отсчитывается "от чего-то".


GCRaistlin said:


> но каков механизм изменения ещё и падежа


Адвербиализация выражения "на задъ" в единственном по сути значении "в направлении, обратном исходному", естественно, уже и с другим синтаксисом (с применением пространственных предложных групп по необходимости).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Естественно, т.к. в современном русском "назад" отсчитывается "от чего-то".


А с чего вы взяли, что раньше было иначе?


Awwal12 said:


> Адвербиализация выражения "на задъ" в единственном по сути значении "в направлении, обратном исходному", естественно, уже и с другим синтаксисом (с применением пространственных предложных групп по необходимости).


И почему и как она произошла? Есть какие-нибудь следы подобных изменений в других местах языка, чтобы наблюдать их "вживую"?


nizzebro said:


> Я, на наивном уровне, понимаю 'тому' просто как 'возраст' события, по аналогии с 'Васе 10 лет'


Проблема в том, что в нашей конструкции "Вася" представлен ещё и отдельно в именительном падеже: *Это*_ случилось три года тому назад._


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Проблема в том, что в нашей конструкции "Вася" представлен ещё и отдельно в именительном падеже: *Это*_ случилось три года тому назад._


Ну, вы всегда можете сказать - "20 лет уже этому (безобразию)", если очень нужно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Ну, вы всегда можете сказать - "20 лет уже этому (безобразию)", если очень нужно.


Могу. Но без _назад. _Так что не получается.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> А с чего вы взяли, что раньше было иначе?


Хотя бы из этимологии слова "назад".


GCRaistlin said:


> И почему и как она произошла?


Потому же, почему вообще происходят адвербиализации - словосочетание становится фраземой и далее слитным словом. В русском львиная доля простейших наречий такая (вперёд, впереди, вдали...).

Хотя относительно происхождения "тому назад" я, скорее всего, не прав. "Тому" и "назад", вероятно, исходно не связанные друг с другом взаимно уточняющие термины. Ср. польск. temu "тому назад", букв. "этому" и русск. "пять лет уже тому (= тому событию)" с одной стороны и словацк. dozadu "тому назад" (ср. тж. англ. "back") с другой.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Могу. Но без _назад. _Так что не получается.


Ну изменилось прежнее употребление, и что с того; теперь 'назад_' - _основной элемент, а 'тому' выступает просто как добавка, которая только даёт некий смысл ретроспективности - как вы ранее сами справедливо заметили.

А логика установления 'назад', по мне - просто следствие рационализации языка, когда вам нужны краткие самостоятельные фразы-формулы, но, без "назад',  время ассоциируется с продолжительностью самого события в случае имперфектива (я это делал 10 лет) , а не его отдалённостью от текущего момента.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*nizzebro*, это она сейчас добавляет такой смысл. При этом, что она означала изначально, среднестатистическому носителю языка непонятно - он употребляет конструкцию целиком не задумываясь.


----------



## Şafak

Я вообще не понимаю, о чем вы говорите, но мне кажется, что «тому» - это просто какое-то просторечье, происхождение которого нет смысла даже выводить.


----------



## nizzebro

Şafak said:


> Я вообще не понимаю, о чем вы говорите, но мне кажется, что «тому» - это просто какое-то просторечье, происхождение которого нет смысла даже выводить.


А любой язык изначально - просторечие.  Только рациональное схематичное, "квадратно-гнездовое" мышление превращает его в своего рода байт-код. Мне лично происхождение потому и всегда интересно, что оно способно дать какое-то представление о прежней картине мира.


----------



## Şafak

Awwal12 said:


> Википедия - это забор.


Непонятно.


----------



## Awwal12

Şafak said:


> Непонятно.


Забор, на котором по сути каждый может писать что заблагорассудится.


----------



## Sobakus

Я думаю, что _тому назад _- не что иное как смешение двух синонимичных способов передачи обстоятельства времени. Такого в языках пруд пруди - взглянуть только на романские местоимения или французское _au jour d'aujourd'hui_ < "в день вдня сего дня" (xD). _тому_ это изначально та же конструкция, что "ему 5 лет, Мише = Мише 5 лет" ~ "тому 5 лет, как родился = родился тому 5 лет", где "Мише ему" складывается синтаксическим обнулением, а "родился тому" так сделать не может, ибо глагол не имеет падежей (возможно могло, когда _родил_ было склоняемым причастием). Я не знаю, вина ли польского, но мне эта конструкция не кажется потусторонней даже в современном языке. Возможно, смешение произошло когда _тому_ переехало из предлога в послелог, коим уже являлось _назад._


----------

